# New Husqvarna section



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Was at Lowe's tonight and saw a bunch of these fabulous GT machines --- cannot believe that I didn't have a section just for these units... Is it just me or did the GT2548 model look extremely similar to the GT5000 --- almost exact same layout all around --- minus the nice digital hours meter and fancy amp meter that the Husky has over the Craftsman....was selling for $2500 or so plus some kind of discount... In any case, sorry to all of your HUSQ-VARNIANs out there!

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy, Thats some kind of discount on the price. The internet dealers are all around $3700.00 for the GTH2548XP if that is what you are talking about. Here's a small picture of it in the attachments.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

These are new models with lower pricing also available at these same prices at your local mom and pop dealers. Husqvarna is owned by Electrolux with the US AYP (American Yard Products) name being changed to Frigidare. They manufacture tractors under several brand names such as Husqvarna, Craftsman and Poulan.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the merger updates Amicks, like consumer electronics, unless your in the field it's hard to keep up with all the changes. And then it's a challenge.

Mark
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> *These are new models with lower pricing also available at these same prices at your local mom and pop dealers. Husqvarna is owned by Electrolux with the US AYP (American Yard Products) name being changed to Frigidare. They manufacture tractors under several brand names such as Husqvarna, Craftsman and Poulan. *


Knew it had to be the same manufacturer --- same everything nearly except the dash and of course the color --- haha

Thanks for the info, Tony.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They'll probably introduce the newest addition next week.Craftspoulavarna :lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee I am surprised you did not misspell it Crapspoulavarna eace:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

So if I read this correct the Husqvarna line of LGT,s will be available at Lowes for 2004?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

They are available right now at my Lowe's stores here in LA....

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy, Thats a quick ignoring of the slings tonight. I sense I will being going to Disney real quick (oh no here comes my grandson) See yea..........


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Naaah....No slings!!! And remember this is home of the official "No Disney visits ever" ---- 

:cheers:

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Hey Andy, Thats some kind of discount on the price. The internet dealers are all around $3700.00 for the GTH2548XP if that is what you are talking about. Here's a small picture of it in the attachments. *


Yep that is the one I saw there.... strange...why $3700??? It is the same as GT5000 minus the dash and couple gauges.....

strange

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Back from Disneyland with the grandson. 

I do not know why it is so expensive from the internet search I did on Yahoo but that is the average price. One dealer was saying list $4700.00 and the DISCOUNT PRICE was $3700.00 I think there's one born every second and they are hard at work to separate so folks from their money quickly.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy, that does look like the GT5000...What does it have on it that justifys the additional $1500?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

From what I saw the only obvious difference was the digital hour meter gauge, digital ammeter and orange paint.... could be wrong...but unless digital meters have gotten REALLY expensive, I dont get it.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee, I do not know why the high price. Today I was sort of putting around and I was in the Northern Tools website and they are advertising the tractor for $2495.00. All I can guess is these dealers see a sucker a mile a way. After all its a HUSQVARNA!!!
Betcha in a month or so they will come down to the new pricing and go along and annouce a really big sale on these new tractors.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Argee, I do not know why the high price. Today I was sort of putting around and I was in the Northern Tools website and they are advertising the tractor for $2495.00. All I can guess is these dealers see a sucker a mile a way. After all its a HUSQVARNA!!!
> Betcha in a month or so they will come down to the new pricing and go along and annouce a really big sale on these new tractors. *


Oh, so the dealers think it is the chain saw caliber of GT's...Not hardly.:lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Now, Now I did not mean anything just stating my opinion.ig: :hand:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Now, Now I did not mean anything just stating my opinion.ig: :hand: *


No saber rattling here. I was just guessing why the dealers put the price on it. The Huskie chain saw is one of the leading brands.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *No saber rattling here. I was just guessing why the dealers put the price on it. The Huskie chain saw is one of the leading brands. *


That I know as I have a 20 icher about 15 years old, It replaced a el cheapo and has stood up to my abuse over the years. I was just joking about it I figured you was CHAIN SAW waving.., dang wish I could get the smilies to work a half pull down all get and I could really start dressing this up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hit back and then forward buttons on your browser to activate all stuck smilies....

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Did not work on the hitting and then going forward, It first shows full area and then drops half way down and I cannot pull it back up.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *That I know as I have a 20 icher about 15 years old, It replaced a el cheapo and has stood up to my abuse over the years. I was just joking about it I figured you was CHAIN SAW waving.., dang wish I could get the smilies to work a half pull down all get and I could really start dressing this up. *


Yeah :smiles: BUT I own a Stihl 021.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

For your info, Dealers have been forced ( only way to get any good discounts) to buy Husqvarna Tractors to get the prices on chainsaw down. ( this relates to my area where we buy direct from Husqvarna because they are 75 miles down the road) Some dealers have been selling the higher priced siblings of Craftsman and doing a good job, while some as myself refused to cover up the truth of who the manufacturer was and who they built for. Now for 2004 Husqvarna has lowered pricing to be competetive in the marketplace at the same time making a bigger move into Lowes and Sears. Lowes, at one time was buying all their tractors from Roper (Old name, then AYP to Electrolux and now to Frigidare) until MTD got in and stold all the business away. Now Frigidare is having another shot at gaining some of the lost floor space back. The only group of people who Husqvarna was not thinking about when they made this move was all the dealers that for years and years helped make the brand. Now the dealers will share more products with these stores at the same prices. Dealer's will be selling the new tractors for less. Any older tractors may have been higher, so don't judge the dealer for the prices, because Husqvarna sets the pricing. I just hope this helps you to understand more about pricing and marketing and dealers getting the Shaft.


----------



## Husq. (Dec 19, 2003)

amicks -

Husqvarna FORCES you to purchase the brand of machine that I bought? Oh No! (sick feeling)

Beyond that, what a way to conduct business and treat your partner! You build your company and lines of business on the backs of the independent dealers over decades - that services your equipment and fix your mistakes. Then when the new big box fellows grab market share, you crawl into bed with them and leave your Indy’s out hanging to dry. But you also force them to purchase product that they don’t want and can’t sell. And then let them fight it out with the discounters - both selling the same product, your product. WOW, what a deal. Well so much for loyalty!

I bought from a dealer because I got a better deal, free delivery and discount on parts. If I ever need service, I don’t have to worry about who will pick it up, it being repaired improperly and coming back worse than it went in.

Skirting the obvious social indictment argument, my question is this- “When the big discounters force all but the largest Indy’s to scuttle their business, who will fix and service the millions of machines out there - Jimmy from Garden or Donna from Wallpaper?” Short sighted and irresponsible to say the least.

Cannon


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The bad part for independent Mom and Pop operation is the fact they are literally caught in the middle. We all tend to be a bit questioning of stuff when you see items priced at last years price and you go to the box store and it is $1200.00 less. I would think if you do advertise on the internet that you have to update the prices at least more often, when a price does in fact either go up or down. I see the instant the price going up the price is reflected almost instantly. I am not trying in anyway saying its fair just that the one who actually pays is the consumer. By that I mean we are one ones who suffer if all the independent operations are gone and they are fewer and fewer every year. The othr sad part is the fact most small engine mechanics are older and the younger persons are not going into the field because of the fact that they cannot make a living wage at it anymore.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I've seen similar practices done to the independent Appliance / Consumer Electronics dealers as well. At times local box stores were selling below what our cost was. On another occasion the manufacturer set our price yet the box store was allowed to sell for less. I think everyone, for a period of time, should work for a small business doing retail or servicing. Dealing with the public and the manufacturers and getting stuck in the middle is an eye opening experience. The first question you should ask before buying anything is "What happens when it breaks?". They may be sending it to another state to repair it. Or worse they may tell you to find somebody else to fix it. 

Keep up the informative posts Amicks, if one person reads them and takes the time to find an honest local dealer like yourself instead of just looking at box store sales flyers for the cheapest price, your efforts will have been worthwhile.

Stepping down from soapbox now

Mark eace:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I purchased my HGT2548 over the Sears GT5000 primarily because it was going to take the Sears stores here about 2 weeks to get the GT5000(25 hp Kohler/48" deck/automatic), and Lowes had the Husky in stock, on the floor and in the crate. I preferred to buy "in the crate". I discovered several points of advantage in the Husky, as compared to the Sears. Besides the paint job and the better instrument panel, the deck is powder-coated and has the belt-tension release lever installed. Also, the front bumper is standard. The panel design was important because I wanted to add an oil pressure gauge and a tachometer, and the Husky panel has room for all this.
The warranty service is virtually the same(now) as Sears. The regular maintenance and small repairs I do myself anyway, so to me that was not an issue. And, the Craftsman attachments, accesories and implements fit perfectly. And, another big enticement was the fact that I was able to buy my tractor for $2,300.
Incidently, right now my Lowes store has a close-out on a Cub Cadet 2186-44 demonstrator model for $2,000. It looks new, and I have a 10% discount coupon. If our new house and garage were finished, I'd buy it, it sure looks good.
The more I use my HGT2548 the more I like it.


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Willie--good to see you over here. I had an unintentional but fatal encounter with Spike so this is where I spend my time now.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Originally posted by amicks 
"These are new models with lower pricing also available at these same prices at your local mom and pop dealers. Husqvarna is owned by Electrolux with the US AYP (American Yard Products) name being changed to Frigidare. They manufacture tractors under several brand names such as Husqvarna, Craftsman and Poulan."

If the new name is "Frigidare" Does this mean the cup holder will keep your beer cold?
:cheers: :lmao:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm a little more experienced now, having worked my Husqvarna HGT2548 fairly hard ever since I bought it. It's performed flawlessly, and nothing has fallen off or come loose. The 725 cc Kohler burns more gas than other smaller engines, but it's the price I choose to pay for having plenty of torque. It starts right away, idles and runs smooth. There are NO design faults(that I've found), but I have two minor complaints: The brake pedal angle is not adjustable, at 5'-10" it's a bit far and I have to stretch for it. The other complaint is the "rat maze" that you have to negotiate in order to work the transmission lever. I plan to modify this lever "gate" such that it won't have those darn knubs that you have to jump all the time.....just to go from forward to reverse. Of course, the Craftsman GT5000 has the same problem(for me).
The first "real" test will come after I receive my sleeve hitch(due the 18th of March). I'm going to try a plow, wish me luck.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Indie Dealers*

My Husqvarna dealer told me that he was at a dealer conference last year, and Husqvarna said that in the US less than 3% of tractors go through Indie Dealers. Here in Canada it's about 20%

As a result, if they want to keep the production humming, they have to work with the box stores. Otherwise it all goes to Sears and MTD and they die! Even John Deere has figured that out with the L Series.

But he makes his living selling Husqvarna chain saws, Honda motorcycles, and Honda 4-wheelers, so it really doesn't matter to him. He has a line of Hondas and one Lawn Tractor in front of his building. Last time I was in for parts he sold two motorcycles to people in the line ahead of me. Nobody was asking about tractors.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Jim,
The plan to sell through a big box store works very well around here. Speaking for myself, I bought my GTH2548 from Lowes for $2,300(in the crate). The dealer couldn't come close.
I'm so satisfied with my Husqy, that I would do it again(if same budget and mission).


----------

